# 2005 Johnson nightmare



## KerryH (Aug 10, 2010)

I bought a local island made 17' panga with a neglected 2005 25HP Johnson J25RLSO. The boat/motor was flipped over and left banging on the reef for several days. I bought it at a good price but unfortunately cannot find any parts here in Honduras. This is Yamaha country, the Enduro is king. 

Here is what is going on.
Either the power pack or the stater
Also she is running hot but seems to be pissing with force.

Boat gets up on a plane with good power, idles fine but shortly after hitting WOT it seems like it gets fuel starved and loses power. Like a hiccup.
Ideas? Oh and where can I find a stater and power pack for this model? It wouldnt hurt to have extras.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Could be overheating and the rpm limiter activating.
After spending a couple of days underwater, that wouldn't surprise me.
As to parts, you'll either need to find a local mechanic who imports parts
or search on line for a parts store that will deliver/ship to Honduras.

Good luck...

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&expIds=17259,27798,27868,27886,28062,28066&sugexp=lcprodsca4&xhr=t&q=ship+omc+outboard+parts+worldwide&cp=33&pf=p&sclient=psy&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=ship+omc+outboard+parts+worldwide&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=7b9141da4f416ce8


----------

